
Show HN: SciZone – Embed scientific datasets and phenomena on the web - chiefofgxbxl
http://sci.zone
======
chiefofgxbxl
Author here - I've been working on this add-on for some time. SciZone allows
you to paste little 'snippets' (urls) onto web pages. Any user who has the
add-on can hover over the link and see the data.

For instance, if you have the add-on, you'd be able to hover over this link:
sci.zone/#9LeYO and see the weekly number of nuclear arms the US and Russia
have had over the years since the Cold War. If I wanted to pop in a definition
of the Dunning-Kruger Effect, I can: sci.zone/#LNcSk. (There may be an issue
with Hacker News changing up my links)

It is my hope that SciZone will help make discussions on the web even more
informed and backed-up with hard data. In some sense, it acts as a citation;
except now the citation is interactive!

The project has a long way to go and I could use all the feedback I can get.
Just be constructive. Thanks.

~~~
slackson
This seems pretty cool, and being able to display charts easily is a valuable
thing to have. There doesn't seem to be any fallback for people to view charts
if they don't have the extension installed, however. Even just a link to
something like the landing page, with the chart they're looking for in place
of the US/Russia Nuclear stockpiles chart.

